# My Cyps



## Ellen (Jul 5, 2009)

So far I've gotten 3 sets of just-deflasked Cypripedium seedlings from Post Hill. I'm happy to report that all batches have some survivors! The reginae are on their third year now, with 6 surviving and growing quite a bit larger than they were last year. The favillianum, also on their third year, are a bit smaller, with 5 surviving. The parviflorum var makasin that I started last year are not doing quite as well, with only 4 surviving this year, but as I recall the others looked like they were headed for the compost their second year, too. I forgot to get any this year, but will have to remember next year. I grow them outside all year round, covering the pots with leaves in winter. Any advice on when they should go into the ground?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm no help sorry!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 6, 2009)

I wouild keep them in pots for another two years each! Also (I do not know if you have already done it) pot each plant in a separate pot! I think I han help no more here!!! 

Good luck!!!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi, Ellen,

I keep everything in pots for at least three years. The reginae will really start taking off (when you take them out of the pot you will be amazed at the roots) so they should go into 6 inch pots at least. Even these will be a bit small by the end of next year - although I do get them to blooming size in 6 inch pots those plants are smaller than the ones I put in protected beds in year 4.

Favillianum is another one that will grow big roots. I would put them into individual pots as well this fall. 

The makasins are tiny plants so they can stay together - even to blooming size. I have many of them in 4 inch square pots so quite small and they readily grow to blooming size in them. In fact, they do better in pots until they are blooming size; I suspect their small root systems can dry out pretty fast in beds, even if they are watered well. By the time they are adults, though they do well in beds.

Continued good luck!

Ron


----------



## Ellen (Jul 10, 2009)

Ron, Thanks for the information. Right now I have each species compotted in a 10" pot, and they look OK. Are you recommending that the reginae and favillianum should go into individual 6" pots this fall after the foliage dies down? Is there any reason not to leave them together in the large pot through the end of the year 4 growing season and then plant them in the ground as a group without trying to separate the roots? Would they be too close together? 

When you say "protected beds", what should they be protected from?


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi, Ellen,

The reginae in particular grow extremely large root systems with roots more around 18 inches long. I would separate the plants this fall or they will become stunted in a 10 inch pot. I would put them in 6 inch pots at a minimum. I have done that a lot but have found that larger pots or beds result in faster growth.

Ron


----------

